# Joyeux Noël 2020



## fifi84 (24 Décembre 2020)

Je ne savais pas trop à quel endroit placer ça, donc si il faut le bouger de place allez y ...
Donc je vous adresse tous mes voeux, malgré l'ambiance quelque peu morose cette année.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire une nouvelle illustration dédiée, donc récupération de celle de l'année dernière, hop! Mais il y a de la neige quand même.


----------



## Madalvée (24 Décembre 2020)

fifi84 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas trop à quel endroit placer ça, donc si il faut le bouger de place allez y


Dans le fil qui existe déjà ?

Désolé j'ai rien dit je croyais qu'on avait un sujet pluriannuel.


----------



## fifi84 (24 Décembre 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Dans le fil qui existe déjà ?
> 
> Désolé j'ai rien dit je croyais qu'on avait un sujet pluriannuel.


@Madalvée  j'ai cherché et pas trouvé


----------



## Madalvée (24 Décembre 2020)

Eh bien joyeux Noël à vous tous avec vos six proches, souhaitons que le sapin de Noël Apple 2021 soit aussi enthousiasmant que celui de 2020.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2020)

Joyeux Noël à toi aussi fifi !  
Et aussi à tous ceux qui passeront par ici !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2020)

Déplacé par la modération


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2020)

fifi84 a dit:


> @Madalvée  j'ai cherché et pas trouvé


C'était bien caché !

Bonne fêtes de fin d'années 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Eh bien joyeux Noël à vous tous avec vos *six* proches


Cinq plus toi


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Décembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cinq plus toi


Vous en avez de la chance !
Chez moi, étant isolé, j'ai le droit de recevoir 2 personnes et pour les autres "bulles familiales", c'est seulement 1 personne !


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2020)

Moi, je me suis entrainé, pour les "gestes barrieres"

En geste barrière, j' ai:

En un, celui que j' ai appellé le 'Nunshacou"... Mémé s' approche, la bouche en cul de poule.. 'Bisou?!'...
Hop, je sors le Nunshacou.... la main ouverte , droite, je la met au niveau de ma poitrine et TSSSSCCCCHHHHHHHAAAKKK elle part d' un coup, en visant la glotte... Mémé , elle y revient pas deux fois....

En deux... "l' assomoir", qui se fait le poing fermé....

Et croyez moi, çà fait rapidement barrière, c' est efficace. (Evidement, les autres membres de la famille gueulent, mais, moi, c' est prudence avantr tout!! (Excepté pour Tonton Marcel, 100 kilos de muscles)


----------



## Madalvée (24 Décembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cinq plus toi


En effet, en plus je suis je suis schyzo, donc ça aurait fait 8.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Décembre 2020)

Moi, le geste barrière essentiel en ce moment, c’est surtout l'administration de diverses solutions hydro-alcooliques par voie orale.

Joyeuse biture à tous.

Sans aucune modération.


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi, le geste barrière essentiel en ce moment, c’est surtout l'administration de diverses solutions hydro-alcooliques par voie orale.
> 
> Joyeuse biture à tous.
> 
> Sans aucune modération.


A Nowel ce ne serait pas plutôt des solutions hydro-catholiques ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Décembre 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> En effet, en plus je suis je suis schyzo, donc ça aurait fait 8.


Et c'est là où tu t'es dit : "M*rde, j'ai invité tatie germaine, faut que j'lui dise de rester à l'Ehpad"...


----------

